
Moodymann on Rollerskating in Detroit - pmcpinto
https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/3544
======
BenGosub
I am a DJ and a programmer, didn't expect to see Moodymann on Hacker News, but
kudos for this :)

Moodymann is a legend, I haven't yet read this interview, but there was one
video interview recently, done by Gilles Peterson, where Moodymann opened up
much more than usually.

~~~
mikelpr
there are more of us than we imagine :-)

~~~
yesbabyyes
Likewise! Well the 1200s are packed down but I still know Moodymann.

------
adriancooney
I love when my two favourite worlds intersect. Does anyone know of an
electronic music news aggregator similar to Hacker News? I'm aware of some
decent Subreddits but I still feel something is lacking.

~~~
mason55
Yeah, did not expect to see a link to RA when I checked HN this morning

~~~
thepaulstella
Speaking of RA, I thoroughly enjoyed the latest podcast with a mix from Aïsha
Devi.

[https://www.residentadvisor.net/podcast-
episode.aspx?id=699](https://www.residentadvisor.net/podcast-
episode.aspx?id=699)

------
brianzelip
D, skates, and funk

"Sloppy Cosmic",
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vTfloaph-M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vTfloaph-M)

